# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Holding someone during seizure

## Fraggin

In part of my dream, I was holding an unknown person while they were having a seizure. Trying to comfort them and get them through their episode. I have never had a seizure, nor helped anyone get through one.
There are not many details in the dream other than I had the confidence to do this and knew the person would be ok in my arms.
Can anyone help?

----------


## Unicorn

Don't over-analyze the 'seizure' part and look beyond the surface. The seizure could have been _any_ sort of accident. If i were you, i'd rather try to understand the situation, the relationship between you and the victim. Is the person you're holding familiar to you? How does she react? What are your emotions, etc.

----------


## Nowell

I would agree with Unicorn here.  I don't really think the "seizure" part plays a role, perhaps more of a realization that this person is, in a sense, helpless.    You are playing the part of caretaker and someone who nurtures.

What were your general feelings during the dream?  Where you scared, nervous or confident?

----------


## Inspirer

REALITY: When people have seizures you don't hold or restrain them or they might hurt you.  You move everything else away from them before they hurt themselves.

YOUR DREAM:  I think the seizure is very important, when someone is helpless, out of control, and shaking violently.  If this nondescript person is a part of you, an emotion or tendency, I would hazard to guess you suffer from panic attacks but are learning to keep it under control.
If the person represents a relationship, then it is prone to turbulence.  Or they could represent something else all together, like the way you interact with everyone, you used the the "they".
In any case the important thing is that it went well, you are holding and comforting the other person whom will be ok in your arms.

----------


## Batgirl101

I had the same dream and the person who was seizuring was my crush and I was stroking his hair and he spoke to me

----------


## ghuntington

Hi,
Inspirer gave an excellent response. It's a way of showing that part of us scares us and is out of control.  

Just yesterday, on another dream board, I did an interpretation for a person who was dealing with another who had a seizure and then today, I saw this post here!  

If you'd like me to assist you interpreting your dream as if it was mine, then here's what I want you to do.  

What I've learnt from my own dreams is that there is nothing in a dream by chance.  Therefore, if you answer the following questions, to the best of your recall ability, I will happily give you an interpretation of your dream as if it was mine.  

First tell me the number of scenes in your dream.  THEN FOR EACH SCENE I want you to tell me the following:

Location:
I want you to look in your mind, as the observer, in the following directions and tell me what you see:
1. To your left.
2. To your right.
3. In front of you.
4. Behind you.
5. Above you.
6. Below you.

It’s all right if you can’t recall much. Simply tell me what you see and make sure I know what direction it is from you the dreamer. In my interpretation, you’ll see how this is a symbol itself. 

When you are describing what you see, tell me in as much detail as you can recall about it. So things I am very interested in is what are walls, doors, windows, stairs, tables, etc. made of, age/style, colour, etc. The same goes for anything outside. You’ll see in my interpretations how all of this tells us lots about ourselves.

Lighting:
1. Tell me what the lighting was like, i.e. bright, dull, black, cloudy etc.
2. Then tell me where the light was coming from.
3. Can you tell the time of day or season?
Lighting is important in a dream because it’s a symbol of vibrational state. I’ll explain this during my interpretation for you.

Objects:
If there are any objects in a dream scene, then tell me about them as follows:
1. Shape, size, colour and what they were made of.
2. Where the object is in the dream relative to you, i.e. left, right, etc.

I’ve found objects in dreams are usually symbols of things we first need to concentrate on spiritually. I’ll explain this in the interpretation if you had any objects in any of the scenes.

People:
For each person in a dream scene I want you to do the following:
1. Describe them to me in as much detail as you can recall. This includes age, gender, clothes, colour of the clothes, what the clothes were made of.
2. Tell me where they were in the dream scene relative to you, i.e. left, right, below, etc.
3. Tell me if they were lying down, sitting, standing, walking, etc.
4. Tell me what they did with you. Don’t skip the details.  Simply tell me exactly what happened.
5. If there are any conversations or thoughts between you and the person or others, then tell me EXACTLY WHAT WAS SAID. This is important. 
6. If there were others you couldn’t see but felt, then let me know where you felt they were in a scene relative to you the dreamer, i.e. left, right, etc.
7. For people who you know in real life, tell me anything that's different about them in the dream versus the real life version.

Animals. Etc.:
If there were any animals, insects, birds, reptiles, fish or whatever in any of the scenes, then tell me. Describe them in as great as detail as you can recall. Also let me know where they were in the dream scene relative to you, i.e. left, right, etc. Then let me know of any thoughts that passed between you and them.

Thoughts/Feelings:
This is a very important part of every dream scene. Take your time, go back and tell me the following for each scene:
1. What was your first thought/feeling as the dream scene began.
2. Tell me of any thoughts/feeling changes as the dream scene progressed and let me know where in the scene this occurred.
3. Tell me your last thought/feeling as the dream ended.

I realize this is a lot of work.  HOWEVER, I think you might be surprised by how much you can learn about yourself from a single scene.

Don't worry if you can't recall much.  Simply do your best and then I will assist you.

With kind regards,
Guy :smiley:

----------


## gab

OP is from 2006. Locked

----------

